# Prog welches hochzählt



## scramble (4. Mrz 2004)

Hi jungs, ich brauche ma eure hilfe ich habe da eine Idee ein Progi zu schreiben welches hochzählt. 
Es heißt zum beispiel enum: 

Es soll volgendes machen: 
es soll 3 Parameter geben: startWert, endWert, schrittWerte. 

soll machen, wenn enum 10 90 10 eingegeben dann soll es von 10, 20, 30 in 10er schritten bis 90 zählen. 
oder wenn enum 1 11 2 eingegeben dann in 2er schritten bis 11 zählen, also 1,3,5 bis 11 wenn die letzte Zahl 10 sein soll dann muss er in 2er scrhitten nur bis 9 zählen. 

Wie kann ich das umsetzen ? 

Code: 


 public class enum 
{ 
  public static void main(String[]args) 
 { 
   for (int i=0 ; i<args.lenght ; i++) 
  { 



weiter komme ich nicht ich steh voll auf der leitung und weiß nicht wie ich anfangen soll *grrrrrrr*


----------



## Beni (4. Mrz 2004)

```
int start = ...
int end = ...
int step = ...

for( int count = start; count < end; count += step ){
}
```


----------



## Illuvatar (6. Mrz 2004)

Falls du mal auf Java1.5 umsteigen willst, solltest du das Programm nicht enum sondern höchstens Enum nennen, weil enum in 1.5 ein Schlüsselwort ist  .


----------



## Roar (6. Mrz 2004)

soweit ich weiß ist enum auch schon in den vorherigen versionen ein schlüsselwort, aber es wird nicht benutzt.. ob es beachtet wird weiß ich nicht, denk ich aber schon...


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Mrz 2004)

Kompilierbar in 1.4:  


```
public class EnumTest {

  public static void main (String[] args) {
    Object enum;
  }
}
```

Bis ich das mit dem Schlüsselwort in 1.5 wusste, hab ich auch häufig meine Enumerations so genannt.


----------

